# Slow tax reporting of funds



## Zaxon (11 February 2019)

I've noticed that some of the shares I've owned that aren't "ORDINARY FULLY PAID", so REITs, ETFs, CDIs etc, send you their tax notifications about your ownership incredibly late. I believe I've even received some after the Oct 31 personal lodgement deadline. (CDIs are foreign shares in essence, so perhaps they're never going to work to your deadline.)

Has anyone been put off owning non ordinary shares because it makes tax time a nightmare?


----------



## qldfrog (20 February 2019)

Sadly this is the case with mist funds so i often try to guess right..i have an ato deadline.more often than not, i loose in the process...
It is annoying and indeed a disadvantage.
Colonial First State on the other end was very good on that point.detailled easy to use report for tax return entry while having entries in multiple various funds
REIT can be nightmarish
Let's acknowledge the good when there is some...


----------



## Zaxon (20 February 2019)

qldfrog said:


> Sadly this is the case with mist funds so i often try to guess right..i have an ato deadline.more often than not, i loose in the process...
> It is annoying and indeed a disadvantage..




Agreed.  It is quite annoying.  And as you say, REITs can be some of the worst.


----------

